# Harvest Day



## medicore (Sep 20, 2007)

The day has finally come the Trich's were about 30% amber maybe more.  It was amazing how fast the became amber.  Anyway here are some pics.  I think the smell is permanently stuck in my nose.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 20, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL......... How many plants? And  what strain?


----------



## medicore (Sep 20, 2007)

One plant, that is the Pink Indica.


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

nice job ,, looks real good ,, i like the drying procedure


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*Congrats on a fine harvest mang. :aok: *


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 21, 2007)

Gorgeous buds!!!  looking forward to the smoke report!!  :hubba:


----------



## triprey (Sep 21, 2007)

Well done. Enjoy it!


----------



## Growdude (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a fine harvest!


----------



## jash (Sep 21, 2007)

nice harvest from one plant,happy smoking time


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job!  I can't wait to hear how that pretty girl smokes.


----------



## dmack (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow looking great. What was the yield of the one plant?


----------



## medicore (Sep 21, 2007)

I didn't weigh anything yet I wanted to wait until it was all dried before I weighed it.  I will get back to you when I do weigh it.


----------



## Capt. Skinx (Sep 21, 2007)

ONE PLANT?!?  Holy Crap!!!!
NICE JOB!!!!!!


----------



## medicore (Sep 21, 2007)

Capt. Skinx said:
			
		

> ONE PLANT?!? Holy Crap!!!!
> NICE JOB!!!!!!


Well, it was grown outside and in the ground not in a pot.  That is why there is so much.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 21, 2007)

Harvest Day is always so exciting. Congrats on your grow, looks like you got enough smoke to last ya while. Enjoy the smoke.

Stay Stoned,
BBB


----------



## medicore (Sep 26, 2007)

7.4 oz was the final weight and she smokes beautifully.  Starts off with a strong head high and then finishes off with a strong body stone, totally fuzzy.


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 27, 2007)

Great job, Medicore and thanks for the smoke report...sounds very nice!!!


----------



## jash (Sep 27, 2007)

for me 7.4 dry from one plant is a very nice weight,enjoy it


----------

